# Village Mire 2012



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is the slide show of the Village Mire this Halloween. Enjoy!






.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great night for fog!! Stones look amazing, love the candles as always, and the groundbreakers just look fantastic in the fog!!! Awesome!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful photos...just amazing to see how much your haunt has grown, love the pumpkins hanging from the trees. The fog really sets the scene...glad to see you had a fantastic Halloween!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great looking haunt! The visuals are so good!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Very, very nice. Great fog!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks great! Which fog juice are you using??


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love your work. The fog - man that looks amazing! We had a really still night and I didn't get around to putting fog in the graveyard - you've inspired me to make more of an effort next year. Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your yard looks great. The low fog gives it the perfect creepy look.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful stones, wonderful groundbreakers, and that spider is amazing. The fog in those shots was perfect.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

That is a nice foggy shot. All of it looks sweet!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The fog, the candles, the tombstones, the props, it all works really well.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

I think this may be my favorite of all your setups yet, Chris! Great job! That fog is fantastic! Gotta be Froggy's, yes? We've been using Swamp Juice for a few years now - it definitely does the job of fogging up the whole neighborhood! Anyhow - love the haunt this year!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Lovely work, Mr. Baker. It's very stunning, and seems to flow quite well.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Those candles among the tombstones are great—Nice eerie effect—and the rising fog really sets the scene nicely. The cat-tails are a nice extra touch as well—perfect for your theme!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The fog came out better than expected.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Loved it all!! pumpkin creep, insect area was awsume! I could go on and on.. just cant say enough!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow Visually really stunning. Everything was just top notch. Your groundbreakers and other half skinned creations were especially good. Loved it all.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Chris top notch on all your props! The setting and surroundings with props that show in the backround and close up look amazing! Great job!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words. The Village Mire is finally at a respectable level. I'm actually proud of it this year.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Just saw the video Hauntcast. What a beautiful haunt! The layout, lighting and visuals are killer!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Wicked haunt Chris, that fog is to die for! Love the spider and the groundbreakers!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Very amazing stuff here....I had to watch it three times and I am sure I am still missing things. You have a feast for the eyes and senses, I would so love to see this haunt in person. The photos were really great, you captured so much of the mood. Your talent is endless from the creepy FCG to the wonderful Spider of Nightmares. (let's face it, the spider looks real and anything that large and arachnid can't be good...) There is so much I loved, I really like your tombstone work, the crypt is so real looking and the details on the stones and pillars? It is fantastic. I liked the corpse in the coffin, he was just great...okay...fantastic, amazing, great, horrific...I am running out of words here....I need a larger vocabulary.... You have a really first class haunt, thank you so much for sharing it, I loved seeing it.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome man!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is one beautiful Halloween display! I really can't pick out one favorite because it all looked so fabulous.


----------



## grimm-hurst (Jun 11, 2012)

Great Haunt as usual! Love it!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Been sharpening up your photography skills? Looks great, and glad Sandy did not wash you away.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Lighting is top notch, and love the tar pit corpses and tentacle monster, and the scary tree. Some really excellent sculpting work here and can tell put a ton of effort into it: love it.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful photography and great job on the editing! This is a sweet haunt. So many incredible props to look at and all the scenes flow together so nicely! Awesome job!


----------

